# Reverse AC to USB Adapter



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Just purchased one of these: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ZBZ64Q/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00 and I'm like to be able to power regular devices that use AC power from it as well (Like my Nintendo 3DS). Is there any SAFE way to do this?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

?????????????

will charge anything with usb cord, most stuff is usb charge anyway..

no way you will get back to 115vac off it..


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

houskamp said:


> ?????????????
> 
> will charge anything with usb cord, most stuff is usb charge anyway..
> 
> no way you will get back to 115vac off it..


I WISH everything were USB! Tell that to Nintendo and Sony (PSP).


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

my ds is usb..


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

houskamp said:


> my ds is usb..


3DS comes with standard AC charger. Anybody have a 3DS? Is the power connector a standard USB connector?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.handhelditems.com/hyperkin-power-cable-3dsdsidsixl-p-161175.html

others availible too.. search for 3ds usb charge


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

kevinturcotte said:


> I WISH everything were USB! Tell that to Nintendo and Sony (PSP).


USB is only 5 volts DC, so its usage is going to be limited. Somewhere someone is working on the next home air conditioning unit powered by USB though :lol:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dsw2112 said:


> USB is only 5 volts DC, so its usage is going to be limited. Somewhere someone is working on the next home air conditioning unit powered by USB though :lol:


Sure. There are plenty of USB powered fans !


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

There's these


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

dsw2112 said:


> There's these


Do you still get the 8 hours on your laptop battery with one of those? I love the toaster, 4 slices in 30 minutes. :lol:


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

dsw2112 said:


> There's these


The USB Toaster is only $8. Of course it's just an empty box.

The microwave apparently is real, but it's $160. I can get a real microwave oven for half the price at Costco.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Do you still get the 8 hours on your laptop battery with one of those? I love the toaster, 4 slices in 30 minutes. :lol:


I'm looking for a large diesel generator with USB output to power the setup :lol:


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

billsharpe said:


> The microwave apparently is real, but it's $160. I can get a real microwave oven for half the price at Costco.


Yep, but in the spirit of the thread the OP wants "everything" to be USB


----------

